# elk hunt



## swbuckmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm still around and Leon is doing great. I really like this goat,Thanks Charlie!

I took a friend out on his cow elk hunt. We put in over 5 miles on this day but The only problem was there wasn't any elk. O well here are a few photos.


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

I have seen him before, nice looking goat. No snow?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

Snow? There was a little bit of snow left over from a storm we had 2 weeks ago. Just enough to wash your hands and keep you cool while hiking.

He was the smaller white goat in the snow photo or the one with the green pack. He is now larger then the one carrying the red pack in this photo. The one with the red pack in this photo sadly passed on.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice looking guy, he looks tall, have you measured him?


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

I agree, he's an exceptionally good looking goat. He looks pretty tall. How old is he and what are his height/weight measurements?

You didn't say where you were hunting elk, but judging from the fact that you said you didn't see any I can only assume you were hunting in Idaho! (damned wolves!!!!)


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah....aren't you suposed to have horns on that....elk horns!


----------

